# Good Dermatologist In Dubai ?



## hkudrati (Jun 28, 2015)

Greetings,

My patner is looking for a known dermatologist who can Advise rightly on hypotrophic scar or keloid which is increasing with time and in size.

Any recommendation will be appriciated ...

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Best I know is Dr. Shah at the American hospital.
Cheers
Steve


----------

